# I think this is the most appropriate place to put this...



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont know how many of you actually looked at the circulars that came in the paper, but in case you didnt, Dicks Sporting Goods is having *50% off all ammunition* with the coupon, tomorrow from 5:30-2.

Good chance to stock up before your next trip to the range. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Free bumpo - good post - I do not have 1 of these stores in my area, however....


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine says buy one and get 50% off another of equal or lesser value... Either way that's not to bad..

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

So that's 25% off on the whole deal. Still not to shabby.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Mine says buy one and get 50% off another of equal or lesser value... Either way that's not to bad..
> 
> W


Their ad was confusing. LOL It was buy one, get one free. I think that was their way of saying 50% off.

Either way I got 200 rounds of 9mm, and 200 rounds of .40 for 1/2 what Id normally pay. Im happy. :mrgreen:


----------

